# K1500 or Jetter?



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I am trying to change the focus of my business from additions and remodels(too competitve) to service. I have done a fair amount of small things for remodel customers and I also worked for a service shop for a year. I was a plumber and they had mostly restricted guys so, I didn't do to many sewers. 

I currently have a K1500 rigid machine and have unclogged 10-15 drains with it. It works well the only drain I couldn't get through was a roof head filled with about 3 feet of tar in a commercial building(oops). My question is when do you start using a jetter instead of the 1500. I know a jetter works much better for heavy grease but, do people unclog main drains usually with one? How much easier/harder is a jetter to run than a sectional machine? 

I'm also thinking about getting into sectional sewer patching. What's the start up cost for those systems? How hard are they to install? Looking at the website for patches it doesn't look that difficult but it would be nice to get a rundown from someone who's been there.


----------

